
Ask HN: Nice GNU/Linux Setup to Run on a Tablet - elroncio
Hello everybody!
Some of you has some suggestions on the DE and plugins to run GNU&#x2F;Linux on a tablet x86?
======
als0
I haven't come across anything better than what GNOME 3 provides. It works
well enough, but I had some issues with the on-screen keyboard on Ubuntu 18.04
(it didn't display properly on a screen with 3:2 aspect ration). In all
honesty, I was impressed, but maybe because my expectations were low. I'm
interested to know if there are other decent ones out there. I still think
there is an opportunity waiting to be realised: a MATE or LXDE based tablet
interface that doesn't require manual configuration.

~~~
elroncio
I also think that gnome 3 is the best DE in these cases, but the default
configuration don't leave enough space for the actual applications (e.g. the
gnome bar + application bar leaves only 65/75% of the screen free)

